# where is scd0

## smtanner

I have scsi emulation set up for my dvd and cdrw drives.  I am able to disc to disc copies using k3b.  If I try to use cdbakeoven, it complains about no read access to /dev/scd0.  I dont have a /dev/scd0.  There is a /dev/sg0 and /dev/sr0 but no /dev/scd0.  I remember when I was using Suse there was a /dev/scd0.  So my question is what is this and why don't I have it

PS.  I also don't have a /dev/scd1 but do have /dev/sr1 and /dev/sg1.

----------

## smtanner

Bump.

Perhaps someone who is using scsi emulation could look in the /dev folder and see of they have scd0.

----------

## pjp

Does cdbakeoven have an option for you to tell it which devices to use?

----------

## weirdo

i don't have scd0 in my /dev but my cdrw works. I think its /dev/sg0.

Try this in a command shell:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> 

 

you should get something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05a# cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord 1.11a27 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling
> ...

 

If this command dosen't  work verify if you did everything for cdrw in the install guide (or verify if you emeged cdrecord. :Smile: ). Since you have /dev/sg0 i presume everything is configured correctly.

----------

## weirdo

I personnaly use cdrecord and xcdroast.

----------

## pilla

I don' t have an scd0 entry, but sg0,sg1.... maybe you can use devfs to create a link....

 *smtanner wrote:*   

> Bump.
> 
> Perhaps someone who is using scsi emulation could look in the /dev folder and see of they have scd0.

 

----------

